# FYI: RPCNA Ordination Service in Southfield, MI this Friday



## The Sola System (Mar 26, 2012)

*FYI:* The Great Lakes & Gulf Presbytery of the RPCNA is holding an ordination and installation service at Southfield Reformed Presbyterian Church in the greater Detroit area this Friday (3/30/12) at 7pm. Adam Kuehner (that's me ) will be ordained and installed as pastor, with Rev. Jeff Stivason of Grace RPC (Gibsonia, PA) preaching the ordination sermon. Feel free to join us in the worship of God, either at this meeting or on subsequent Sabbaths! Click HERE for church location and directions.

If you have any questions about the ordination service or about Southfield RPC in general, please contact me via email: [email protected].


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 26, 2012)

What a great congregation. I love Southfield and am so glad that you are being united with her! Congratulations in advanced, Adam.


----------



## Tim (Mar 27, 2012)

And then after the ordination? Par-tay!


----------



## ADKing (Mar 27, 2012)

Wondeful, glad to hear it! We will remember to pray for it here. Nice to see you on the PB too.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 27, 2012)

I really wish I could attend Adam. I have to go up to Northeast Indiana on Saturday though to visit my son. I would really love to come up.


----------



## Zach (Mar 27, 2012)

I will be praying for your ordination and ministry, Adam.


----------

